# Cooler Master H500M or Phanteks Evolv X



## aiVANHO (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello Good People, 
Hope you guys doing well. 
Before Computex 2018 I pre-ordered Cooler Master H500M. It is a great case with High Air Flow with Eye Catching outlook.
But! but! but! 
What Phanteks have shown in their Evolv X is beyond imagination. No doubt it is innovative in design as well as in functionality. Now I really confused for which one I should go for. 
I know Evolv X will take 4-5 months more to be available in market. And good thing is in my country both Cooler Master & Phanteks is distributed by a same company. I talked with them if it is possible to switch my choice to Evolv X despite of H500M was being pre-ordered. They gave me green signal and told me it is possible for them. 

Now I want help from u guys in deciding the right case. Please suggest me your valuable opinion.
[Thanks in Advance ]


----------



## LPide (Jun 18, 2018)

both probably best cases at the moment, depends on how long you can wait too


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 18, 2018)

Evolv X. It looks like they improved the airflow in a big way and that is all the case really needed to be perfect, and aesthetically super awesome. Do check on that airflow issue. I have my information from nothing more than a picture of the booth it was standing on. The original Evolv has real problems in that area.

Also it has LOTS of room to build in and Phanteks offers a pretty high quality level. CM? Not so much IMO. If you're gonna spend big on a case, last place I would do it at is CM - cheap design copying, lots of plastics, overall meh is my feeling with them.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 18, 2018)

Between these 2, I would choose the Evolve hands down.

But if it's massive cooling and build space and other great features you seek, perhaps you should consider the ThermalTake TT900 supertower.

Yes it is a beast to say the least, but it WILL fit practically any and every component you would ever want to use or think about using 

I did a modded build with it a while back (in my specs), so if you have questions, please feel free to contact me...


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 18, 2018)

I have tested the air flow on the original Evolv and it is just fine generating full case air  turnover above 1.5 times a second with all fan 140mm mounts used and fans delivering 50% of rated capacity .... the new one is even better.   Phasnteks reaction to my eyes here was more a response to perception than reality.  It's rare that Phanteks doesn't bring home a case of the year award ... I think they will again this year.


















I'm anxious to see the 2nd case fully fleshed out ... yeay no RGB and great mesh / filter material.  Also their new fiber fan design


----------



## aiVANHO (Jun 19, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> Between these 2, I would choose the Evolve hands down.
> 
> But if it's massive cooling and build space and other great features you seek, perhaps you should consider the ThermalTake TT900 supertower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2018)

And I thought you meant this case, the Phanteks Evolve Shift X.


----------



## aiVANHO (Jun 19, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> And I thought you meant this case, the Phanteks Evolve Shift X.


No Man. 
It's just Evolv X


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2018)

personally i would take evolv than cooler master
i'm not a fan of aquarium case with more plastic


----------

